# Stuck in Texas P249D / P20EE countdown



## hbilow (Sep 17, 2016)

I arrived in Waco, TX last night with a countdown to limited speed going. I’m on my way home with family to Michigan, so I have a long way to go yet.

I have an Autel TS608 diagnostic tool with me, but it won’t reset the countdown.

I’m guessing by the codes (listed in title) that I have either a faulty urea injector or NOX 2 sensor.

Since it’s Sunday and this has left me with nothing better to do than wait for a dealer to open Monday, I plan to check the injector for a plugged tip, and make sure wiring is intact under the car.

Does anyone know what to look for to determine if NOX 2 sensor feedback is correct?

Also, does anyone have any experience as to which dealership in the Waco area is my best bet?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

dont overlook intake and exhaust leaks...theyll do this....tighten up all those hose clamps on the intake

but in reality its gonna be something much worse.


----------

